# Supplement



## david23514 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello everybody from few days i am going to gym and i want to know that may i use supplement to gain muscles fast or i should wait. share your suggestions thanx.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 19, 2014)

Well you should just buy protein for now,besides that you don't need anything fancy like preworkout right now because food and the thought of going to the gym should get you amped up af right now.


----------



## M0nstar (Mar 25, 2015)

david23514 said:


> Hello everybody from few days i am going to gym and i want to know that may i use supplement to gain muscles fast or i should wait. share your suggestions thanx.


The right supplements are just fine, however I prefer to see people use products like integrated supplements whey protein they use a clean powder.
Most your gnc powders etc will have cheap fats and fillers.

Creatine is fine as well , as it is the most studied supplement show to have additional benefits other than helping with performance .


----------



## aziat (Mar 26, 2015)

just concentrate on your workouts and eat balanced healthy meals. a good protein powder can be used as a SUPPLEMENT not as a replacement and not to be abused . but if you eat right (which takes lots of dedication and effort ) then you dont need anything. i personally take CoQ10 from time to time , also fish oil and magnesium  and on the days i do not eat well a high quality natural whey protein shake with no preservatives... however i am 54 so what is good for me may not be good for you.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 13, 2015)

These are all good replies to the OP

I'd go with basics like protein, creatine and some EFA's.

If you have a fast metabolism then you might want to look at a weight gainer shake.

What are your goals for the gym?


----------

